# Do I need kettlebell instruction?



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

I have been tempted to give kettlebells a try for a while. I have done weight training on and off for many years, also did a lot of martial arts. Fancy a go at KBs as it looks fun and will fit in with my home workout routine (all I do now).

So, should I just get a 16kg bell and follow some videos, or do you think that a lesson in proper use is needed?

If a lesson, anyone know of any PTs that do one off lessons like this in Essex?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Billericay school. Tuesday night 7:30pm. four quid for an hours class. Im going tomorrow and ive never done it before in my life


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

Which school? Got a tel. number / name?


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

Found it on Google

http://www.billericay.essex.sch.uk/bl/sports_centre#activities

Cheers


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

Do you know if you have to take your own KB? I am sure I cannot exercise with my 16kg for an hour!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope not otherwise ill have to try with my nuts


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

Spoke to Rich, the instructor, he described it as a circuit training class with kettlebells, and he supplies them. Each week he will do different kb exercises, there is no syllabus, but over the course of 4-6 weeks most exercises will be covered.

Get there a little before 7.30pm.

I hope to make it, but already 4pm and still lots of work to do..... I hope to make it though.


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

For me fitness, burn some fat, get a bit stronger.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

spike1 said:


> serious question before anyone goes crazy lol im not taking the **** at all...
> 
> what do you want to gain from kettlebells ? conditioning ? a good cardio sesh ? muscle gain ? or something else
> 
> like i said im genuinly interested


All of the benefits above depending on how you use them.


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, I have a "heavy" one (for me, 16kg) but would like to learn some of the other exercises, and also know that I need to get fitter, so using lighter ones in a circuit type class seems like a good way to try some different exercises while still getting fit.

Go weights at home for strength training, so for me kettlebells is more muscular endurance, fitness, fat burning. Certainly feels good to get my heart rate up a bit more than I do with weight lifting.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Go along and do the classes before you buy bells,it`s a ninja hard work out(if you have a good instructor) and apparently you can burn in access of 1000 cals per hour.Its a bit like circuit training but with bells,I did it for a while and would definitely recommend classes before attempting it yourself-the technique is important to avoid injury...Enjoy,i thought it was great,you tend to get lean muscles,a bit like you see on athletes-sprinters and the likes..

best of luck,

Al.


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

As it happens I was at the Chelmsford athletics club today and saw a couple of guys working out. They were doing their own circuit, which seemed to just involve skipping and a few different kettlebell exercises. They were certainly working hard. Looked like rugby types, although could have been doing it for any reason.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Ive never really got kettle bells.. every movement you can do with a kettle bell i can do with a dumbbell.. i know their a different shape but i dont get how KB's are so superior


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive got a few mates that do MMA and they swear by kettlebell training. They are the reason I decided to have a go. I personally am seeing it as a cardio session. I just like mixing it up. It's some different to half an hour on the x-trainer and its a complete full body workout


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

jonbey said:


> Spoke to Rich, the instructor, he described it as a circuit training class with kettlebells, and he supplies them. Each week he will do different kb exercises, there is no syllabus, but over the course of 4-6 weeks most exercises will be covered.
> 
> Get there a little before 7.30pm.
> 
> I hope to make it, but already 4pm and still lots of work to do..... I hope to make it though.


Think your gonna make it?


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Kettle bell and weight training is like comparing rugby and American football because they use the same shaped ball..The main emphasis with bells is cardio and all round fitness as opposed to weight training(yeah i know-incoming) which generally aims at developing muscle size as-well as strength though I found i threw heavy bells around because of my weight training and cardio background/history...Expect to work hard and you`l enjoy it-it makes a nice change if nothing else..

Get there early as the experienced trainers will nick all the good bells and leave you with the too light or heavy bells....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

spike1 said:


> ok thanks for replys, really interesting
> 
> i always thought the ads on la muscle or whatever channel it is were just a money making load of bollux lol but obviously im wrong, i work in argos and we sell a ****load of the things


No, argos sells a load of the **** ones 

Kettlebells vary alot in quality and useability. Those from the supermarkets tend to be very badly designed.



CoffeeFiend said:


> Ive never really got kettle bells.. every movement you can do with a kettle bell i can do with a dumbbell.. i know their a different shape but i dont get how KB's are so superior


There are loads of things you can't do with a dumbell. Maybe your just being naive -0 and obviously have never used one. For starters the centre of gravity is way different on a kettlebell.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

martin brown said:


> No, argos sells a load of the **** ones
> 
> Kettlebells vary alot in quality and useability. Those from the supermarkets tend to be very badly designed.
> 
> There are loads of things you can't do with a dumbell. Maybe your just being naive -0 and *obviously have never used one*. For starters the centre of gravity is way different on a kettlebell.


Lol bingo hence the confusion... ive often thought of getting one but the thing is there all fixed weights. I dont know what kind of kettle bell i could lift but say for example.. i got a 15kg one it might be a struggle... but ill get used to it and eventually itll be easier and ill just have to buy a bigger one.. say 20kg then when im used to that buy another... i guess you could say the same is true of plates but i just dont want to end up with 6 different kettle bells as itll cost a fortune and i couldnt store them all lol.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Lol bingo hence the confusion... ive often thought of getting one but the thing is there all fixed weights. I dont know what kind of kettle bell i could lift but say for example.. i got a 15kg one it might be a struggle... but ill get used to it and eventually itll be easier and ill just have to buy a bigger one.. say 20kg then when im used to that buy another... i guess you could say the same is true of plates but i just dont want to end up with 6 different kettle bells as itll cost a fortune and i couldnt store them all lol.


Spot on, another reason id rather go to a class than fork out all that money


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, the Billericay class was good. I used 2 light kettlebells, 6 and 8, as I wanted to get used to the moves, and to be honest that was enough for an hour class (or thereabouts).

As for what size to get, one consideration is that as you get stronger you just increase reps. My aim is to use kettlebells for fitness/muscular endurance and still do some weight training too.

I do enjoy the classes though, and it does make a nice change to exercising at home on my own.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

jonbey said:


> Well, the Billericay class was good. I used 2 light kettlebells, 6 and 8, as I wanted to get used to the moves, and to be honest that was enough for an hour class (or thereabouts).
> 
> As for what size to get, one consideration is that as you get stronger you just increase reps. My aim is to use kettlebells for fitness/muscular endurance and still do some weight training too.
> 
> I do enjoy the classes though, and it does make a nice change to exercising at home on my own.


I went gym earlier in the day so I didnt make it tonight. I am aiming to go next week. Was it busy? Why dont you train at Agila if your local? Only 30 quid a month mate


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

I am not local, in Chelmsford, so it is a bit of a drive. I have a powerrack and free weights in my garage, that I used when I am motivated.... for now I just want to learn how to do the various kettlebell exercises safely. I figure I could pay for tuition and try to learn everything in 1-2 hours, or I can spread the cost in classes over about 10 weeks and get fitter along the way.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fair enough, I might see you next week.


----------



## JonWade (Nov 8, 2010)

Yesterday was much harder. Knackered after. Good fun.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

i downloaded steve coter's instructional videos and went from there. I did a 12 week program when I got everything right and shed some fat and my stamina went over the roof but......all my lifts went down big time so now I only do them in my cardio days


----------

